# AiO für CPU - 240er mit Display



## psalm64 (15. Dezember 2020)

Für meinen neuen PC hätte ich gerne maximales Blingbling und habe mich doch gegen Custom-WaKü-Gebastel entschieden. 
Ins geplante Gehäuse (500 DX) passt oben maximal ein 240er Radiator.
Also Geizhals angeworfen und nach dem aussortieren der ASUS Ryujin (auch wenn die technisch anscheinend deutlich besser ist als die Ryuo, die geht einfach optisch gar nicht für mich) bleiben noch:
ASUS ROG Ryuo 240
Gigabyte Aorus Liquid Cooler 240 RGB
NZXT Kraken Z53

Falls es ein ASUS MB wird, würde ich wohl zum Asus tendieren, ansonsten eher zum NZXT.
Die GigaByte haben zwar RGB Lüfter und die anderen nicht, aber da sie oben eingebaut sind, würde ich bei meinem Aufbau davon eh nichts sehen und das Gehäuse hat einen RGB Streifen im Deckel, von oben kommt also eh RGB Licht...
Aber man könnte doch notfalls bei ASUS/NZXT die Lüfter gegen "irgendwelche" mit RGB austauschen, oder? zB NB-eLoops? Bzw falls mir das Laufgeräusch der Lüfter nicht zusagt?

Edit:
Gerade einen Artikel zum Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 gelesen.
Der hat zwar kein Display oder RGB, sieht aber mMn auch sehr schick aus und hat vor allem weniger Verkabelungsirrsinn...
Bei dem Preis könnte man ja auch locker die Lüfter gegen RGB austauschen, laut Artikel hilft ein besserer Lüfter ja auch noch bei der Kühlung...
Und er hat einen kleinen (und leisen) Lüfter für die Spannungsversorgung...

Meinungen, Vorschläge?


----------



## pseudonymx (15. Dezember 2020)

Wenn die Arctic optisch ansprechend findest würd ich dazu greifen.... 
der rest ist schlichtweg Überteuert... auch wenn BlingBling eh immer übertieben teuer ist,für die kohle kannst dir teilweise nen kleinen Costum loop bauen Ohne viel bastelei..... 
von der Asus rate ich persönlich ab... hatte kurz ne 360er hier.... die Kühler/pumpen einheit ist mir persönlich viel zu klobig und ist am ende Eingebaut irgendiwe nicht mehr so attraktiv wie auf Bildern....(musste einfach ma videos zu schauen)
 Hätte ich die 3 Oberen als Auswahlmöglichkeit würde ich wohl Trotz Asus Mainboard (und ich gehöre auch zu denen die sagen wenn dann alles von einem hersteller.... passt optisch ja auch meißt am besten) zur Kraken greifen. auch wenn die Kraken serie Preislich den Vogel genauso abschießt wie die Asus.... Übern schicken RGB custom Block geht aber Optisch eh Nichts 

Da ich eh n CustomLoop verfechter bin hier nochn Paa anmerkungen:
Kleiner schicker loop, schwarze schläuche, klares wasser. ist  fast genauso wartungsarm wie ne AiO 
Am ende hast du 3 Komponenten. block, radi, AGB Pumpen Kombi... das sind 6 verbindungen. ins DX500 bekommt man das auch wunderbar rein.... vorne geht auch n 360er wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Und s wichtigste.,... die schläuche kannst du verlegen wie du willst und bist nicht an die Länge der schläuche von der AiO eingeschränkt... die eig entweder zu kurz oder zu lang sind


Sö ansonsten wiegesagt die Arctic is wohl der Beste aus der auswahl... bei den anderen zahlst halt für BlingBling drauf... was ich aber auch in kauf nehmen würde...


----------



## psalm64 (15. Dezember 2020)

Mh, bei der Artic AiO beträgt die Radiatordicke 38mm.
Laut tomshardware.com bzgl 500 DX:
Don’t try installing a 280 mm unit at the top of the chassis, as although it does _support_ two 140mm fans, there is only 31mm between the motherboard and the top of the chassis.
Das bedeutet, da bleiben nur noch 7mm für die Lüfter... Ein bischen Überstand ist ja wahrscheinlich kein Problem, aber kollidiert das dann nicht ggf mit dem RAM, dem Kühler oder dem Stromstecker:








						ASUS ROG Strix B550-F Gaming (90MB14S0-M0EAY0) ab € 158,55 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

✔ Preisvergleich für ASUS ROG Strix B550-F Gaming (90MB14S0-M0EAY0) ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Formfaktor: ATX • Sockel: AMD AM4 • Chipsatz: AMD B550 • CPU-Kompatibilität: Ryzen 5000G , Ryzen 5000 , R… ✔ AMD Sockel AM4 ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.de
				



(Nach aktuellen Überlegungen das zukünftige Mainboard.)

Edith sagt:
Ok, habe nach ziemlich viel Gesuche im Netz diverse Hinweise gefunden, das nicht mal die NB eLoops normal in das Gehäuse passen...
Da muß ich wohl nochmal ans Gehäuse dran...


----------



## pseudonymx (16. Dezember 2020)

den radi musst vorne einbauen... radi auf die eine seite vom bracket vorne und die lüfter auf die andere... kannst es aber durchaus oben probieren


----------



## psalm64 (16. Dezember 2020)

Das Problem ist, das die NB eLoops nicht in die Front des 500 DX passen, weil sie etwas dicker sind als normale Lüfter und zusätzlich 10mm Abstand brauchen um normal zu arbeiten...
Und ich will halt (in der Front) leise RGB Lüfter.
Aber ich hab schon gesehen, vielleicht geht was mit einem der Fractal Meshify. Da muß ich mir nochmal ein paar Rezensionen, Bilder und oder Videos angucken. Vielleicht geht das damit.


----------



## pseudonymx (16. Dezember 2020)

naja jut... passende lüfter zum gehäuse musste dir schon besorgen wenn die von dir gewählten net passen. oder eben ne AiO mit nem radi der vorne rein passt. welche CPU willste denn verbauen? alles über 5600x würd ich eh net mit ner 240er kombinieren vorallem net unter 38mm


----------



## psalm64 (16. Dezember 2020)

5800X, das Arctic hätte ja 38mm. 
Da ich aber nicht übertakten will, sollte doch ein 240(oder)280er Radiator (locker) reichen, oder? Natürlich würde ich einen 280er Radiator bevorzugen, alleine wegen der Lüftergröße, aber als ich noch das 500 DX im Auge hatte, ging oben halt nur laut Specs ein 240er...


----------



## pseudonymx (16. Dezember 2020)

naja 5800x ist schon n dampfhammer... zen3 schöpft seine tdp schon gut aus beim allcore boosten... zudem ist da das thema mit dem single Die... die 105watt knalln dem kühler alles andere als mittig entgegen.... dann sollte es schon auf alle fälle der arctic werden.... zur not mit anderen lüftern


----------



## psalm64 (16. Dezember 2020)

Wäre dann vieleicht sinnvoll, ich nutze das?
Das Chiplet-Design bei 3000 und 5000 ist doch quasi gleich, oder?





						der8auer RYZEN 3000/5000 OC AIO-Befestigungsrahmen
					

OC-Tool von Roman "der8auer" Hartung, für die AMD Ryzen 3000- und 5000-Prozessoren, ermöglicht flexible Positionierung des CPU-Kühlers, bis zu 7 Grad Celsius geringere Temperaturen




					www.caseking.de


----------



## Janna (16. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde dir empfehlen die Arctic einfach mal einzeln zu bestellen, denke nicht, dass du Probleme haben wirst. Auch nicht durch das Chiplet Design bei zahmen 105W.

Meine 280er von Corsair schafft es selbst meinen OCed I9 10850k bei 260W Verbrauch unter Vollast mit AVX zu bendigen, da glaube ich kaum, dass du Probleme mit dem Ryzen haben wirst @ Stock.

lg


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (18. Dezember 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Für meinen neuen PC hätte ich gerne maximales Blingbling und habe mich doch gegen Custom-WaKü-Gebastel entschieden.
> Ins geplante Gehäuse (500 DX) passt oben maximal ein 240er Radiator.
> Also Geizhals angeworfen und nach dem aussortieren der ASUS Ryujin (auch wenn die technisch anscheinend deutlich besser ist als die Ryuo, die geht einfach optisch gar nicht für mich) bleiben noch:
> ASUS ROG Ryuo 240
> ...



Von der Endnote her liegt NZXT knapp vor Gigabyte und Asus hingt ein deutliches Stück hinterher, aber das liegt vor allem an den viel zu lauten, auch nur bis 800 U/min runterregelbaren Asus-Lüftern. In Sachen Effizienz ist die Ryuo dagegen knapp vor Gigabyte und deutlich vor NZXT, das gilt auch bei Austausch der Lüfter. Dabei hat NZXT sogar die in den Standardeinstellungen lauteste Pumpe (runterregelbar sind alle drei). Meiner Meinung nach ist die Frage aber eine ganze andere: Cam, Armoury Crate oder Aorus Engine? Ich würde  keinem der bei Display-Nutzung unvermeidbaren Tools bescheinigen, dass es von allen geliebt wird.

Die Arctic ist technisch allen drei klar überlegen. Leisere Pumpe, niedrigere Temperaturen mit Referenzlüfter, deutlich niedrigere Temperaturen mit Serienlüfter und sinnvollerer Regelbereich selbiger. Aber halt auch komplett ohne Digital-Features. Tests gab es in der 01/2020 beziehungsweise die Z53 folgt in der 02/21.








						[PLUS] Acht neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Test
					

PCGH Plus: Kompaktwasserkühlungen galten lange Zeit als laute, teure, aber kaum bessere Alternative zu Luftkühlern. Wir machen den Vergleich.




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## psalm64 (18. Dezember 2020)

Ok, danke. Da mir leise wichtig ist und ich jetzt wohl das Lian Li O11 Mini nehme, wird es dann ein Arctic 280er.
Das kommt mir wegen dem Lüfter für die Spannungsversorgung sinnvoll vor.
Die Lüfter tausche ich dann wg Blingbling und Lautstärke gegen die NB eLoops.


----------



## pseudonymx (19. Dezember 2020)

Naja der Lüfter hat schon seinen Sinn an der arctic... Wenn du kein 0815 billo b550 oder b450 Board kaufst sollte die Spannungsversorgung aber mit dem 5800x keine Probleme haben... So n b550 strix z.b packt auch n 5950x im offenen Aufbau relativ cool... Der airflow der sowieso I'm Gehäuse herrscht reicht eigentlich aus um die spannungswandlerkuhler n bissl abzukühlen... Aber falsch machst mit der artic definitiv nichts


----------



## RofflLol (20. Dezember 2020)

psalm64 schrieb:


> Die Ryuo 240 habe ich selber ich kann sie dir aufgrund Softwareprobleme nicht empfehlen.
> 
> ASUS ROG Ryuo 240


----------



## oksboht (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich würde auch von der Asus abraten, ich hab schon genug Probleme mit den Ryujin gesehen, fängt schon allein bei der zu Steuerung benötigten Armoury Crate Software an, geht über die laute Pumpe, die ohne den aufgesetzten Pumpendeckel irre laut ist, und geht bis hin zu burn in des OLED Bildschirms. Mit der NZXT hingegen hab ich bisher nur gute Erfahrung gemacht, auch die Software ist deutlich ausgereifter ( zwar nicht perfekt da z.B. zum Starten wohl eine Internetverbindung da sein muss) , aber das lässt sich mittels Updates beheben.


----------



## Janna (24. Dezember 2020)

Würde auch die Asus vermeiden, da zahlst mehr für den Namen und der Aufpreis gegenüber den anderen in keinster Weise gerechtfertigt , außer man ist ROG Fanboy.

Die Arctic ist auch Preisleistungstechnisch sehr stark aufgestellt. Falls die dir zuwenig blingbling hat, kann ich auch die von Corsair empfehlen , da ist es aber wichtig eine der aktuellen Generation zu nehmen.
Die haben nämlich seit 2 Generationen wohl eine andere Pumpe verbaut.


----------



## psalm64 (24. Dezember 2020)

Danke nochmal.
Fürs RGB baue ich mir einfach andere Lüfter an den Arctic: NB eLoops mit RGB.
Dann hat zwar der Kühlblock trotzdem kein RGB, aber man kann halt nicht alles haben.

Das ist halt ein Unterschied von ~140€ zu ~285€... (inkl. eLoops).


----------



## Luemmel (26. Dezember 2020)

Fractal celsius+ prisma? Han selbst die Dynamic Variante. Die Pumpe ist echt schick und absolut leise zu betreiben. Kaum Kabelsalat durch den Hub am Radi, 30er Radiator meine ich.

Die Arctic hatte ich auch hier, bei 2 Pumpen gab es im pwm Bereich zwischen 25 und 36 Prozent sehr merkwürdige Pumpengeräusche. Da half auch schütteln etc. nichts. Die Lüfter sind OK, haben aber beim Drehzahlwechsel ein heulendes Geräusch, das ich nervig finde. Kühlen tut sie dennoch gut...


----------

